# Questions about rims



## Bobbyfen (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. Will I be able to put 18” rims on it even though the stock rims are 16? Also I was wondering if anybody knew any idea where I can find simple, black rims


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Bobbyfen said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. Will I be able to put 18” rims on it even though the stock rims are 16? Also I was wondering if anybody knew any idea where I can find simple, black rims


I would bet there's an option for 18" wheels, but you'll need to maintain the overall diameter of the wheels and tires combined by getting tires sized accordingly. Otherwise you'll run into problems with your speedometer as well as possible rubbing issues in the wheel well. If you just want to try to fit a different rim on without changing the wheel... I don't see a problem with it, as long as you can get it to stay. As far as finding the right ones, my first place to look would be Carid.com. They offer a variety of vehicle-specific options as well as universal fit rims.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bobbyfen said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LT. Will I be able to put 18” rims on it even though the stock rims are 16? Also I was wondering if anybody knew any idea where I can find simple, black rims


Yes. Just stick to an overall diameter of 26.1 inches. Stock LTZ rims are a viable option and as for being black either have them powder coated of just spray them with Plastidip.









Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


I have been following a few threads that speak to the data in the chart below. I have went to a number of sources, primarily GM Authority, to glean this information. That said, this was an arduous process and I started to get a bit cross-eyed. If you see any glaring mistakes, please let me...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Yes. Just stick to an overall diameter of 26.1 inches. Stock LTZ rims are a viable option and as for being black either have them powder coated of just spray them with Plastidip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly as Blasirl said. LTZ uses and 18" Rim with 225 45 18 on them or thats what mine has anyway. I picked up different set of wheels just recently 18 X 8 40 offset. they currently have the wrong size tire on them and am trying to decide what I want to pu on them before I mount them to the car.


----------

